# noodle wash mitt vs wool/lambs wool wash mitt



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey everyone

as the title says, what are the advantages/disadvantages of either mitt? Im looking to change my megs mitt ive had for ages and have seen noodle type ones quite a bit cheaper than wool ones, is it a case of buy cheap buy twice? Or are the noodle ones pretty good?

All opinions greatly appreciated guys and gals


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

I use a noodle mitt with onr as i don't get on with the grout sponge.


The downside of the noodle is the pile isn't as deep. A wool mitt has deep pile so any dirt/stones go into the pile and do not mar the paint. But you can't use it with onr 

I've had a wool mitt for years, worth spending a bit more on one so it doesn't fall apart!


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

so with it not being a deep pile means rinsing more regular?


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

I love my Zanio sponge atm but between a noodle mit or sheepskin i would def go for the sheep. only problem is they last 6 months then the thing starts to fall to bits. The megs mit is way better imo

but the Dodo sponge is brilliant to but a tad pricey


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

horned yo said:


> I love my Zanio sponge atm but between a noodle mit or sheepskin i would def go for the sheep. only problem is they last 6 months then the thing starts to fall to bits. The megs mit is way better imo
> 
> but the Dodo sponge is brilliant to but a tad pricey


I started with a cheap (Tesco IIRC) noodle mitt - a truly awful piece of crap IMO.
Next up was the Meg's mitt, that was OK, but nothing special and TBH I didn't really get on with the mitt.
Nect up was the dooka wash pad - well what can I say, simply the best thing I have used, 18 months on (used on two cars) and it's still in great condition (the colour has faded a little) no signs of falling apart, but I have a spare pair for if / when that eventually happens.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

why didnt you get on with the Megs Mit?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Partially because it was a mitt, I ended up using it as a pad (not putting my hand inside it), but IMO there is a vast difference in the quality compared to the dooka pad.


----------



## Phil_b88 (May 18, 2008)

domandmel said:


> so with it not being a deep pile means rinsing more regular?


Yep, I would only use it with onr though as it offers more protection. With normal washes i'd go for the wool mitt.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

thats the main reason why i use the zaino sponge. The Dooka pad is just a bit too expensive for my taste


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

you mean zymol sponge?...
use them too, rate them highly..


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Lambs wool mit all the way sooooo much better than noodle mits however lambwool mits don't last as long..


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheers for all your input guys. Lambswool it is then!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

thats what i did mean. God am stupid


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

i dont tend to use my megs mitt as a mitt per say (i dont stick my hand in it), have seen a valetpro sponge from elite car care (black colour), anyone seen/used these?


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Noodle mit for me. lasts years compared to expensive lambswool that lasts one wash and turns into a wire mitt


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

i really like my megs mitt, and its lasted well too


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

My megs mitt is still good but can help think its not as soft/kind to the paintwork after years of abuse.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

I have owned just about every form of wash media in the past (Except for a REALLY nice sponge, like the Dodo-Juice Supernatural variety; that's on my list.), and I can say that my absolute favorite so far is my Dodo-Juice Supernatural Short Haired Wookie Merino Wool Wash Mitt. I adore it; it's an absolute joy to use, but being a 100% natural product it is a LOT of maintenance if you want it to last for any period of time. Even then a fully synthetic product will most likely outlive it (Though these also start getting gnarly over time.). I personally enjoy the process of caring for my detailing supplies (Grooming wash mitts, carefully cleaning microfibers, scrubbing polish/paint residue out of my pads with APC, keeping my bottles topped up with the correct dilution of concentrates, sealing my wash buckets, refrigerating wax products, keeping my supplies carefully organized in a cool, dark location, etc.), and if you do too I wouldn't hesitate to get the best sheepskin mitt you can; you'll love it to bits. If you don't, I would look at a synthetic media.

I personally don't care for the noodle mitts as I think they don't release debris well, don't clean well, are hard to clean themselves when the time comes, and last the shortest time of all the synthetics. The plush microfiber covered sponges are the best of the synthetics I've tried so far, and they last forever, though I somewhat doubt that they are as gentle on paint as a wool mitten. I use these for first-time details on customers cars, as they have great cleaning power, can get abused, and keep coming back for more every time. As I said, I haven't had experience with the top-shelf sponges, so others may be able to direct you better on that. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the CarPro Wool Wash Mitt which I really like; can be a bit of an issue from time to time getting it looking like new, but it really does feel kind on the cars surface.

I also have the Megs Wool which is OK; I always feel though it’s slightly harsh on the surface irrespective of how many suds it’s carrying and using.

I also have about three different noodle mitts; they all have their place within the wash process. I find noodle mitts better at washing grills and alloy wheels as they appear to be slightly more robust then the CarPro product.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

CarPro Wool wash mitt for me everytime, I love it! I need to buy a few more. :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Zymol sponge for me


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've tried lots of different kinds, brands, etc. 

I prefer sponge design over mitts. I don't really like putting my hand into a slimy mitt. I seem to take it off a bit when washing the car as well, I like to wash a few panels at a time, then rinse off, then wash a few more etc.

My favorite is my noodle sponge. It seems to clean great, hold plenty of wash, and most importantly, doesn't scratch. My MF sponge is great, but I don't feel it's as safe, or as nice to use. I don't really like the regular foam sponges. I've had my Megs wool mitt for years, it's still perfect condition. I still use it now and again, but prefer noodles! 

I think it's just a case of try them all, and see what you like. Just like everything else!


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a Dooka pad earlier in the year and it is perfect for the job! Comfortable,feels safe on your paint and very thirsty. I used to use a megs mitt on the lower part of the car but ended up buying another Dooka and wheel mitt in the GB. :thumb:


----------



## domandmel (Mar 16, 2012)

wow! cheers everyone for the input. lots to think about, and as said, need to try different things to get a feel for what i want. i have upgraded most of my old car cleaning stuff to more professional products (mostly free and won!) so feel im not doing the car or products justice using a god-knows how old mitt with it!


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the noodle type wash hit works well


----------

